# Rust Removal on Tin



## 5760rj (Sep 30, 2017)

need advice on removing built up rust in battery operated bicycle horns, used small brush but need to get into hard to clean spots that brushes or steel wool can't, chemical possibly?


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 30, 2017)

White vinegar.  May take a day or two. Actually,  pretty much any acidic solution will work.


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 30, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> White vinegar.  May take a day or two. Actually,  pretty much any acidic solution will work.



thanks, I will try it and post results


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 30, 2017)

I just put it in a plastic container and let it soak.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2017)

I'd go with naval jelly, a gel of *phosphoric acid* and you can just brush it on where you want to remove the rust. Then rinse off in a few minutes. Don't get it on the paint though.


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd go with naval jelly, a gel of *phosphoric acid* and you can just brush it on where you want to remove the rust. Then rinse off in a few minutes. Don't get it on the paint though.



That could be an option, the item in question is a sanyo atomic horn, I have a photo of it posted under sanyo atomic bomb its not chrome but has a different coating all together on outside but heres a inside look


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2017)

5760rj said:


> That could be an option, the item in question is a sanyo atomic horn, I have a photo of it posted under sanyo atomic bomb its not chrome but has a different coating all together on outside but heres a inside lookView attachment 684887 View attachment 684888 View attachment 684889




Yep, in your situation I'd go with the naval jelly and just dab it on where you want it.


----------

